# The flu



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

So I’ve had a rough couple of months. As some of y’all know I have some health challenges. I unfortunately I ended up with a severe UTI of Christmas and my body had severe allergic reactions to all the medications... the Doctors were starting to get frustrated and panic. Some type of autoimmune illness is likely causing these hyper responses. I got rid of most of the UTI, but then the flu hit our house this week. I’m just praying my body is strong enough to fight this, since meds are nearly impossible for me (other than my Thyroid meds I take). Yesterday one our pups threw up (not sure which one). Neither has been sick lately so hopefully this is just a random thing, but I worry so much about them. I don’t think we can give our germs to the pups, but maybe I’m wrong? Prayers would be very much appreciated. I am begging here .... if you have any cold/flu symptoms—- STAY HOME. This flu is being shared far too much and if folks would be more responsible and not shrug off symptoms, it could save lives!!!! 2 people in our area have died from the flu in the last week or so.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Praying for you Bridget. You have really been through a terrible siege and I hope your body stays strong and heals itself.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Bridget I'm sorry you've been sick. I hope you feel better soon. I've heard the flu is so bad this year and that our flu shots aren't going to protect us. Apparently its very widespread in our area right now. Makes me feel like never leaving the house. I was so mad a week ago when my granddaughters "step- grandmother" showed up at my granddaughter's birthday party with the flu and didn't bother warning anybody ahead of time. If my daughter would have known that her mother in law was sick she would have told her to stay away. We have a lot of little kids in our family that we don't want getting sick including a 4 month old baby. Fortunately no one caught it from her since that was now 9 days ago. So I agree with you....if people are sick...stay home!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bridget, I am so sorry that you have been sick ... and, now with the flu. I agree that people should stay home if they have the flu. The news has repeatedly asked people to get to a doctor right away if anyone feels like they are coming down with a cold ... yes, cold symptoms. The Tamiflu medication is only effective if one uses it within the first 48 hours of becoming sick with the flu. 

It's so upsetting, when people who should know better, and be more responsible ... still go to work or visit with friends, knowing that they are already sick. Don't they realize they can be jeopardizing the life of someone whose immune system is already weak due to another serious illness?? Last year, and now this year again ... daycares in this area have closed their doors ... because some parents simply would not follow the rules, and brought their very sick children (with high fevers) to school. Then the rest of the children and teaching staff become sick.

Sending healing hugs, Bridget.

Below are just a few of many links reporting the latest flu updats this morning ...

Today there are *at least twelve states *that have closed their schools due to this year's flu epidemic (actually there is more than one flu strain going around). 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...nst-the-flu/&usg=AOvVaw0ihmN9_i_Bpxu_o4ZYzhxd

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...flu-outbreak&usg=AOvVaw3ZY_FZPolMBrfq0m6XCrj4

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...tates-788942&usg=AOvVaw2pitDcnLG4m-Q8HIOkvMeH


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bridget, I'm so sorry to hear you are sick. My husband's buddy gave him the flu, but I sent him straight to the doctor. He got Tamiflu and the doc prescribed me Tamifu too. Yesterday I was getting ready to go to the gym and got dizzy and a little nausea so stayed home all day. I feel fine today, but not going to the gym. The friend that infected Ron is married to a nurse. He had it over a week before she got it. Then they went to the clinic!She then tried to go to work after only 2 days! They sent her home. I don't understand people!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks so much you guys. I hope you all will stay safe and healthy. You are exactly right, the selfishness of folks who keep venturing out while they know they’ve been flu symptomatic is just unreal! I have family who are doing this and even visiting hospitals and folks who are ill. I just don’t understand this world sometimes  .


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bridget-praying you will be well!
Dwt. was in isolation over Christmas due to a "gut" bacteria & was not free to leave the house for almost 2 wks. until he saw a specialist & was cleared. We cancelled life, but that is ok as we kept ourselves away from sick people. It was the perfect excuse not to do anything. Both pups had it too so it was a strong bacteria & yes, some things are zoonosis meaning we can pass them from people to pup or pup to people. 
I pray people will be wiser, but so far God has not answered that prayer for the most part.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks so much. I’m glad you guys are feeling better and the prayers are very much appreciated. My body feels very weak and I just want to get better and smile again. I’m exhausted.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Bridget, I am sorry it has been so rough for you. I had pneumonia last year and it was not pleasant.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Bridget I hope your feeling better, nothing worse then being sick. I will remember you in my prayers, best thing you can do is sleep and have hubby care for you.
I'm so with you, I just don't understand people out shopping etc. sick, little Ethan just had chemo, he's now so sick with the flu, scares me.

Maddie was sick yesterday, I always worry, there just so little and need us.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bridget - I'm so sorry to hear that you're sick. I got sick about 10 days before Christmas and that started a month of being very ill. It wasn't the flu - it was a cold that was first in my head then after I thought I was better it hit my chest and I got bronchitis. With both flu and that you just feel like you can't do anything. Our friends during the holidays talked about us taking another trip this year abroad. I didn't say anything but when I finally got better a couple of weeks ago I told jim that the way I felt I didn't know if I'd be around in the spring or able to travel again. That bleak. But then thankfully I did get over it. And of course Jim got sick...has been much of this month. Just awful. And I agree, don't spread the wealth and stay home. No one needs this!
Hoping you will get over the flu soon. Someone told me to get homeopathic meds -- Oscillococcinum and Elderberry syrup. I asked at the health section of my drug store and they said those are two good things to take at first sign. Or to lessen symptoms if you have it.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

summergirl1973 said:


> So I’ve had a rough couple of months. As some of y’all know I have some health challenges. I unfortunately I ended up with a severe UTI of Christmas and my body had severe allergic reactions to all the medications... the Doctors were starting to get frustrated and panic. Some type of autoimmune illness is likely causing these hyper responses. I got rid of most of the UTI, but then the flu hit our house this week. I’m just praying my body is strong enough to fight this, since meds are nearly impossible for me (other than my Thyroid meds I take). Yesterday one our pups threw up (not sure which one). Neither has been sick lately so hopefully this is just a random thing, but I worry so much about them. I don’t think we can give our germs to the pups, but maybe I’m wrong? Prayers would be very much appreciated. I am begging here .... if you have any cold/flu symptoms—- STAY HOME. This flu is being shared far too much and if folks would be more responsible and not shrug off symptoms, it could save lives!!!! 2 people in our area have died from the flu in the last week or so.


Bridget I am so sorry you have had it so rough lately. Prayers for you and all your family. Can you take any herbs/supplements to help your immune system a bit?





Matilda's mommy said:


> Bridget I hope your feeling better, nothing worse then being sick. I will remember you in my prayers, best thing you can do is sleep and have hubby care for you.
> I'm so with you, I just don't understand people out shopping etc. sick, little Ethan just had chemo, he's now so sick with the flu, scares me.
> 
> Maddie was sick yesterday, I always worry, there just so little and need us.


Prayers for little Ethan! I hope Maddie is better now. 


 UGH...all the sickness bugs need to go away!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Bridget I'm so sorry that you have been so sick for so long, hoping you feel better soon. And now the flu too, I hope it doesn't last long and whatever they can give you, works!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Being this sick really is terrifying when you realize meds aren’t an option because they cause my heart to have issues and my throat to swell. I’m so sorry that little Ethan has had such an awful journey and now the flu - remembering him in our prayers. Poor baby







. Sue I’m sorry you’ve been so very sick too. I understand the fear of making plans and worries of passing away. I’m feeling the same way. I gave my husband information yesterday about contacts etc if I’m not here. I needed to make sure he and the pups were were taken care of. It’s the thing that scares me the most- him and the boys. We lead a very small and quiet life - they are my everything. We don’t really have many friends around here anymore for whatever reason and so we are just a small little family and my husband is my best friend. I have a few close family members, but that’s about it. I also discussed my wishes about not wanting a funeral or memorial. My wishes are to leave this world quietly, just an announcement in the paper and nothing else. I know we are all different and I respect that. I am a person of faith and I am so thankful for that. Anyway, sometimes you are just sick enough to have those tough conversations and yes, shed some tears. Hopefully I will get stronger and so will each of you. Keeping each of you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Bridget, I hope you're feeling a bit better today! Sending you hugs and prayers!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I really hope you're feeling a bit better today Bridget. It's awful to be feeling that bad. If you're not feeling any better maybe you should go to the Dr.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks you guys. I wish I could go to the Dr., but my PCP (who is wonderful) really can’t prescribe anything to help. With my UTI she said go to the ER because everything they tried prescribing I either threw up or my throat would swell and heart would be irregular. I was in the hospital 3 times over Christmas and it was really discouraging. They are trying their best, it’s just really dangerous and my body rejects meds (and even many foods). I go in to tachycardia and anaphylactic reactions very quickly. I’m trying to use lots of rest, fluids, bland food, steam, reflexology, gargling,aromatherapy and prayer. I need to pray more.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I know how having an auto immune illness can make you so much sicker than the average person. My sister has lupus and when she gets sick, she gets VERY sick. Even just a little cold for us can turn severe for her. Take care of yourself.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm sorry! I hope you get better soon!

Where I work, we can't take sick days so even with the flu I have to come 

Try some honey with lemon. I boiled the lemon and then I take that hot tea-like water and put some honey on it and drink it before bed. It helps a lot.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bridget, just checking in to see how you are doing this afternoon. I am sort of a no none-sense type person & I appreciate what you are saying. Life is fragile & should be handled w/prayer! Holding you tightly in my heart. Big hugs to you & Ted & love to the little guys! Please let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you Bridget and hoping you feel better each day.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh no, I hate hearing you're so sick. Are the boys taking good care of Mama? I'll bet they are.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bridget, just checking in on you. I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Hoping you're feeling better today Bridget.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi. Thanks so much for the kind words and prayers, I truly appreciate them. I am still very sick. My heart rate is up and my throat is sore. Hopefully gargling, rest and hydration will help. My body is very tired. You guys take care and try to avoid this flu if at all possible.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bridget---sending more prayers & just letting you know that you are not far from my thoughts! I know this is a long season, and not a pleasant one. I have not had flu as we were isolated over Christmas (avoided the germs) but everyone I know has it. 
I did go to the hospital today for a CT virtual colonogrophy, if that makes this look better. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

No, Bridget thought you would be better, did you get a flu shot, take care , get lots of sleep. Hugs to you:wub:


----------

